# African Wild Dogs...as pets!



## DeanS

I NEVER knew anyone who kept these as pets...I'm so jealous! This would be right up there with the king cheetah as my ultimate dream pet!

http://www.zoochat.com/1210/cape-hunting-dogs-276951/


And...in case you're wondering...a king cheetah!


----------



## poison

wow ive never heard of a king cheetah


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I honestly think owning dangerous wild animals as "pets" is stupid... but that cheetah is really neat.


----------



## Laura

iwonder if they are more then a Private collector.. says they are in the UK.. I wasnt aware they were allowed in the 'pet trade'. 9 mo old and they are Just building the enclosure? I dont know.. seems fishy.. lots of imports are not legal.. 
The King Cheetah gene was found 'accidently' at the DeWildt cheetah facility years ago.. the cats i worked with had it in their genes.. Thier father was a King...


----------



## EricIvins

These animals are not kept as "pets".......I guess no one really reads the whole thread do they? 

"Dangerous Wild Animals".......Just because they aren't widespread in the private sector doesn't mean they aren't any more dangerous than good ol' Fido you let hang around 24/7......


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

DeanS said:


> I NEVER knew anyone who kept these as pets...I'm so jealous! This would be right up there with the king cheetah as my ultimate dream pet!
> 
> http://www.zoochat.com/1210/cape-hunting-dogs-276951/
> 
> 
> And...in case you're wondering...a king cheetah!





I agree with everything you have stated!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

EricIvins said:


> These animals are not kept as "pets".......I guess no one really reads the whole thread do they?
> 
> "Dangerous Wild Animals".......Just because they aren't widespread in the private sector doesn't mean they aren't any more dangerous than good ol' Fido you let hang around 24/7......



There is a HUGE genetic difference between dogs and wild animals. They can't even be compared in most situations.

And that's also exactly why I also put "pets" in quotation marks. Wild animals aren't pets. They are animals you happen to own.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I read the whole thread. On the 3rd page is a link to the dog owner's FB page. It was very neat to see pictures from their place and their collection.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I honestly think owning dangerous wild animals as "pets" is stupid...



Does your statement apply to people who keep injured wild animals that can't be released into the wild? Or to those who keep exotics for breeding and species conservation? 
I hope/assume your answer is no. 

I hope/assume your statement is in regards to the "Smith Family" who gets a "fill in the blank wild animal" and raises it in their backyard as a cool new pet they know nothing about...


----------

